# Medicines and Vitamins (3. Episode)



## Ondřej (Aug 21, 2010)

Medicines and Vitamins (3. Episode)


----------



## PenguinSpin (Apr 26, 2011)

If people want to see real progress, medicine and vitamins aren't going to cut it. There is a deeper problem causing the depersonalization. In my opinion, the best medicine for it is a daily dose of soul searching.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had huge improvement with folic acid.. Everyone who got this from childbirth should definitely try folic acid, vitamin B's, and magnesium. I'd never believe the impact it's had if I hadn't tried it for myself, there's many symptoms that seem to be very psychological, that is in fact biological and can be treated with natural remedies. I do however agree there are deeper issues at play, I just think you have a defense against it when you get all the minerals you need, so it's worth building that up. You'll handle more, that's what I'm saying. And some of the symptoms might disappear really fast.


----------

